# Are these Red Fin Kadango ?



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I bought these 2 a couple of months ago from the LFS as red fin kadango, as they grow up the fins are becoming somehow orange but there is no red at all in the body!

I know they are still young but all images I have seen on the net have white fins and not orange so are they Red Fin Kadango ? if not what are they ? if anyone can sex them also it would be wonderful ...

(Sorry phone quality pics)

smaller one but deeper blue









The larger one less blue, somehow look like a metallic grey


----------



## ~matt~ (Apr 16, 2011)

yes they are red fin kadango, the bottom one is possibly a male and top a female, but couldent be certain


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, is it normal that there is no red colors? Will it color as it grows or there are varierties without colors?


----------



## ~matt~ (Apr 16, 2011)

yes its normal, only the male will change colour the female will stay the same. My male is about 10cm and only has a little bit of red starting to show up..


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks again *~matt~*, mine is not more than 7 cm so i guess i will wait 

Can you share a pic of yours for comparaison?


----------



## Steev (Jun 20, 2011)

Males develop blue in the face and fins with maroon to blood red in the body. Females remain silver with orange fins.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I've seen Kandango with reddish fins as juveniles with silver bodies, but then the fins get duller as they age. Usually you see fins kinda orange to dull yellow. Males get color on the side from orange to a deep red orange with dark blue heads. Females get less silver with age.

Not sure if variations are just from breeding tank raised fish over many generations, or original collection points. I've seen some in the past that got very dark, females an attractive dark slate and males with some black.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

thank you all for the insights, highly appreciated. I will wait and see then hopping it will get a red body (at least one of them)


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

So, I have two of these guys that look just like the top picture. Likely the same size. There is no silver in the bodies ofmine.

These charateristics mean that they are probably females? I was also hoping for a male!


----------



## ~matt~ (Apr 16, 2011)

here are a couple of pics of my male, not the best pics but you het the idea..

























and this one is a couple of weeks ago with less colour 









Do you have any more photos of the bottom one, the more i look at it the more i think its a male...


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks for these.
Yes I think the bottom one is a male to not only by the way it looks but by behavior, it is the lack of red that triggered the questioning.

Now that you mention it I think it has a very subtle red hue under the scales

Hoping it will be a male/female

male ??










Female ??


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Looking at the last two photos posted both fish appear to be male to me. In the last photo the signs are more subtle but the anal fin looks pointy and I swear I can see some orange coming in just behind the gill plate. They grow and change so fast that either way you should know for sure soon.


----------



## ~matt~ (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah id have to say that both seem to be male.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like both males to me also.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Tx guys @ least one of them is male and that is good enough. Hoping it will color


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Just a quick update, they turned out to be one male and one female. The male is now all red body, female stayed the same. I love this fish I hope they will breed


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

That's great that you have a pair. Would like to see what they look like now, any new pictures?


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Dacrittergitter said:


> That's great that you have a pair. Would like to see what they look like now, any new pictures?


 opcorn:


----------

